# S&W M&P .40 - First Handgun



## rook83 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey fellas, new to the site, this is my first post. I just purchased an M&P .40 Friday, and pick it up this Thursday. I read lots of reviews and several forums, including some on this site.

First of all, thanks to the many posters who discussed the M&P weapons. Your comments/questions/answers helped me to make my decision, which, I believe, is a good one.

Secondly, as a "new" pistol owner (shot for years, never purchased until now) do you have any cleaning/care recommendations that will benefit the endurance of the weapon? 

Also, on sight adjustment, what should i look for when i take it to the range? It seems, as a right handed shooter, that "low and left" would be the most common "user error" miss. If, after user accuracy improves with the weapon, it continues to be off, how do I go about adjusting the sights?

Any advice/recommendations will be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## rook83 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks to all for the replied posts. It has been very enlightening. I took the gun out to the range last Thursday and put 200 rounds through it. Very comfortable gun.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well I for one think you made a wise choice in a pistol. So far as cleaning. Just do what the manual says and you should be allright. To sight it in you really need to sand bag it off a bench to make sure it's the pistol and not you. Good luck with your new pistol.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Congats on your new M&P40 from a former owner (I traded mine in on a Sig P226 Elite).

As Baldy said, follow your manual for cleaning instructions.

When was yours built, if I may ask? The reason I'm asking is that some of the earlier M&P's were prone 
to dropping their magazines on their own. Mine had the issue right at 30 rounds. Others have went 
longer before the issue showed up in their pistol.

Good luck and happy shooting with yours....


----------

